# Brushed out Easily



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well yesterday after the playdate with Helen and Ryan we got Radar Home and I have to say he was in the cedars and all over hte grass and into everything that I was concerned that he wasn't going to brush out too easily. To my amazement he brushed out very well with the Pin Brush. It's getting easier to keep him from Matting which is what I like, that's for sure. The daily maintenance sure does help to keep the Havanese from becoming a "mat monster". I just hope that Radar stays this way for a while. We are going to bathe him later tonigt I think which he loves because he gets to "Roll Like Hell" in the bed and all in the pillows on the bed to get himself dry. How difficult is it for other people who are owned by Hav's to get them brushed out after a day of excitement and vigorous activity??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is the easiest time to brush my girl out-when she is exhausted! I couldn't imagine trying to take Dora on first thing in the morning when she is full of energy... yikes!:frusty: 

I usually do bath time after a RLH in the park too. More water tends to stay on her and not on me!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah Radar was pretty tired yesterday. He really got worn out quickly this time. He was up very late the night before so I'm quite surprised to see that he was so active yesterday. I thought he would have run out of steam rather quickly but he was good. He napped in the car on the way home and then he took a nap with My Wife and I because I hadn't slept yet after working the night shift and My Wife was up pretty late and didn't get much yet so we all took a power nap that quickly turned into long power nap. so it was a good time had by all.


----------

